# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Chiller Gunche 0,5pk s.d 2,5pk

## Gunche

Hi Koi Lovers....
Gunche mau menawarkan produk Chiller dengan model edisi yang berbeda yakni dengan coil titanium model tweasted dilengkapi tabung pvc yg lebih baik. Sehingga pemakaian tenaga listrik menjadi lebih efisien....

Paket chiller yg Gunche sediakan untuk kapasitas 0,5pk s.d 2,5pk.
Mesin kompresor kami menggunakan Daikin tipe freon R32 yang baru serta dengan thermostat yang pas buat kebutuhan. 

Jika Koi Lovers ada yang perlu informasi lebih lanjut bisa hubungi saya di 087878357829.

Thanks ya Om Mod...

Salam Koi's...
"Maju terus keeping skill koi kita"

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

> Thanks ya Om Pieth... sang motivator saya nih...


Wah tidak terbalik prof? Hahaha
ayo yang mau aplikasi chiller bisa langsung tanya ke om gunche. Dijawab sampai paham pasti  :Cheer2:

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bbongso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

> Om Gunche untuk kolam 36 ton butuh brp PK? Konsumsi brp kwH per hari ya?
> Harga brp om? boleh di PM ke no wa saya 08155011585
> thank you


Baik Om nanti saya WA ya Om. Tq Om

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudimustofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

